# Shift input shaft rubber boot



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Anyone happen to know of the part number or a source for the rubber boot that goes on the back of the transmission that keeps crud off the input shaft from the shifter?

I believe it is only a B2/BX thing.


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

If its like a small cv joint boot that goes onto shift linkage right under the stick shift, i used a steering rack boot from audi 80 or passat b2 and somehow macgyverd it into place. Works fine.


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

32B said:


> If its like a small cv joint boot that goes onto shift linkage right under the stick shift, i used a steering rack boot from audi 80 or passat b2 and somehow macgyverd it into place. Works fine.




AUDI - VW - OE-811 419 831 B


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

I was alerted to this on the Fox forum. 

305 301 289 2
gearbox cover boot

I ordered 2, and they just arrived. 
Cheap, and the real deal.


----------

